# Your favorite type of A/C piston engine?



## Oreo (Aug 7, 2008)

We're talking about for WWII combat types, not types you'd see in great numbers at the airports today-- or in the air in WWI, for that matter.


----------



## Oreo (Aug 7, 2008)

Love that radial sound!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2008)

I did other - opposed - because they are so easy to work on!!!!!


----------



## Jgonzalez (Aug 7, 2008)

Radial or Vee, that is the question. I know radials have their pros, but vees have them too. I personaly like the streamline posbilities that vees gave to aeronautic design, contrary to de bulky radial engines. I must say the Napier Sabre H24 engine was quite radical and massive...

Here is a rare bug... the caproni-campini n.1, a piston engine without props.
Caproni Campini N.1 (CC.2) - research aircraft


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 7, 2008)

FLYBOYJ, 
You're referring to flat engines/ horizontally opposed engines, right? (not Opposed piston engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia like the Jumo 205/207 used on some Ju 86's)


----------



## Oreo (Aug 8, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I did other - opposed - because they are so easy to work on!!!!!



I almost put that as an option, because there were a few WWII planes, especially the L-types, that used them. . . .


----------



## JugBR (Aug 8, 2008)

radial was the most used and the most reliable engine, but its a very hard question, since war is not only speed(ill prefer the v´s then), but is also reliabilty, endurance, comsuption, resistance against enemy fire...etc and theres also many manufacturers and many diferent qualities of work.

flyboy, do have a vw beetle anytime ? you can cross sahara with those stuffs ! 












oposed too !


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 8, 2008)

> especially the *L-types*, that used them



What are you referring to?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2008)

I like the look and sound of a big radial engine myself.


----------



## marshall (Aug 8, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> What are you referring to?




Maybe he was thinking about Taylorcraft L-2, Aeronca L-3 and Piper L-4?

All with flat-4 engines.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> FLYBOYJ,
> You're referring to flat engines/ horizontally opposed engines, right? (not Opposed piston engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia like the Jumo 205/207 used on some Ju 86's)


Like on the O-200 or IO-540.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2008)

I am a radial fan but the 36 litre Griffon makes a nice noise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2008)

Well since the DB 605 is my favorite engine from World War 2 (because it powers my favorite aircraft), I will have to to go with the inverted Vee.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2008)

Between a rock and a hard place if you ask me....I like the radial and the vee's...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 11, 2008)

I have always liked the packard merlins, but then again the R-2800s have powered some of my favourite WW2 a/c


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 12, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Like on the O-200 or IO-540.



I went with the inverted-vee, because a DB603 (actually, two of them) power MY favorite aircraft (see my signature for a clue!).

However, a couple of Continental O-360's got me around for a while (any guesses, FLYBOYJ?), so I like "boxer" engines, also.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2008)

Got to love the sound of the Merlin, but if I could vote twice I would of - Vee and Radial. But as it is only one of them I voted for the Vee.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> However, a couple of Continental O-360's got me around for a while (any guesses, FLYBOYJ?), so I like "boxer" engines, also.


Duchess?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 13, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Duchess?



Actually, it was a Cessna 337 "Skysmasher"; my family used it quite a bit back in the '80's '90's to commute back forth between our mountain home. Nothing else sounds like a Skymaster; I can still tell one just from listening to it.


----------

